# Hello From Bama Land



## shadowwalker (Jul 31, 2010)

Greetings to everyone from Bama. I have been reading and studying for a few weeks now. I am using a Master Forge propane smoker at the moment, and I thank you all for the very informative posts!!! I can see already that you can learn something new everyday on this site.


----------



## mballi3011 (Jul 31, 2010)

First off Welcome Shadow  Walker Guy to SMF. you'll like it here for there are alot of really good folks here that would just love to help you with just about anything to do with smoking. Now there are alot of proven recipes for some amazing things here too. So if you need sign up for the E-Course it's free and it will give you the basics of smoking and some good methods to use also. So the next big thing for you to do is go out and get you something to smoke and if you happen to have any questions just post it here and we will be happy to answer them for you.

Welcome To Your New Addiction


----------



## deannc (Jul 31, 2010)

Welcome aboard!  As you've seen there is a ton of great information on SMF as well as some really great folks who are always willing to help out!  Remember we need some Qview so your next smoke get the camera out and share some! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   Rooollll Tide!


----------



## meateater (Jul 31, 2010)

Welcome to the SMF. Glad to have you here. Lots of good folks, great recipes and knowledge. Looking forward to your first qview.


----------



## duck killer 1 (Jul 31, 2010)

glad you found us! bring on the qview!


----------



## eman (Aug 1, 2010)

Welcome shadow walker,

 SMF is indeed the place to learn almost anything you may need to know about smoking.

 Interesting screen name you have.


----------



## toxie (Aug 1, 2010)

Welcome to SMF!! Lots of good folks and information here...


----------



## scarbelly (Aug 1, 2010)

Welcome to SMF - lots of good folks here to help


----------



## texaschef (Aug 1, 2010)

Welcome Shadow Walker, I too am pretty new here but have learned a lot from the good folks here on the forum. Where are you in Bama? I was born and raised in a small town called Talladega, Alabama. The military brought me to TX. Again, welcome and I know you will enjoy the company of the folks here.


----------



## shadowwalker (Aug 1, 2010)

My name is Native meaning he who walks in the shadows the wolf.........and I am near the Huntsville/Madison area Chef nice to meet a fellow bamian LOL and thank you all for the kind welcome...


----------



## eman (Aug 1, 2010)

My ancestors told me it was he who walks w/ the living and the dead.

 My grandma allways said i was  a shadowwalker when i was a teenager.

 I was not a real good kid.  LOL.

 She was  a  very unhappy cherokee woman.


----------



## celticgladiator (Aug 1, 2010)

good to have you with us! welcome!


----------



## raptor700 (Aug 1, 2010)

Welcome aboard! Lets smoke something


----------



## richoso1 (Aug 1, 2010)

Hello Bama, and welcome to the SMF. Glad to read that you're getting some good ideas/advise from the forums. It's all good my friend.


----------



## shadowwalker (Aug 1, 2010)

LOL eman perhaps different tribes different meanings......Creek nation here...however both are probably correct, and thanxxxx again for the welcomes....


----------



## realtorterry (Aug 1, 2010)

Welcome to the smoke train friend


----------



## venture (Aug 3, 2010)

Welcome!  Great people and good info here.

You Crimson Tide folks play super defense!

Go Big Red, and Roll Tide!


----------



## bamasmoker (Sep 27, 2010)

Welcome to this great site and Great to see more people on here from Bama.  This a great place and the people here are great.  Roll Tide Roll.


----------



## bamaboy (Oct 3, 2010)

Awesome.another tide smoker.Welcome to the best site on the net.I am from central Alabama,Home of the Alabama gang.Hueytown Al.


----------



## ace123 (Oct 3, 2010)

Welcome  Shadow Walker. Nice to see other Bama smokers. I have found  Bama game time to be a really good time for an available source of Guinea pigs for my smoking experiments.

Smoke um if ya got um


----------



## upsman (Oct 4, 2010)

ROLL TIDE! Had an awesome time slow smoking me some Gator tail ground up with minced onion, garlic powder, paprika, salt n ppr and Rolled Hehehe and Bacon wrapped with a Hickory BBQ sauce and grape jelly mixture for the glaze at the end. Man they were awesome!


----------



## aeroforce100 (Oct 4, 2010)

Gator Balls????


----------



## upsman (Oct 5, 2010)

areoforce100, no not Gator Balls. don't Make male origins of any species into food. no offence but read it again bud! Gator Tail ground up and Rolled by the Crimsom Tide

into Meatballs. not gator genitalia.


----------



## aeroforce100 (Oct 6, 2010)

Sorry about that.  How about  Bacon wrapped ground alligator meat balls?


----------



## upsman (Oct 6, 2010)

hey man no need to be sorry i got the jist of it and do have a sense of humor by the comment. It's all good in the neighborhood!  see your profile pic and want to say man thank you very much Sir for your courage and doing all you did while serving in the military for me and everyone that live in the United States Of America! oooAH!


----------

